
STL Benchmark Comparison: C++ vs. Julia - temporaryred
https://aaronang.github.io/2018/stl-benchmark-comparison-cpp-vs-julia/
======
ScottPJones
Since many C and C++ implementations use LLVM, which Julia also does, it is
frequently the case where C/C++ code and Julia code when fully optimized end
up performing almost identically. However, what makes me love Julia is the
programmer productivity, in general I can write many fewer lines of Julia
code, and get generic code that runs as fast as my optimized C code, in about
1/3 the time (so I have time to spend with my kids, or simply hack more!)

